# Quick Question!



## Kindbud (May 23, 2006)

I Moved a seedling to a small pot  like the ones 
tomatoe, beaen plants, etc come in the little black 
ones. The reason I moved it is because My Big Bro 
Wants one. So I dug one of my 5 seedlings up and
my question is will it be ok for like 2 or 3 days untill 
he transplants it ouside to its future home?


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 23, 2006)

As long as the roots didn't get damaged and it has some light to eep it going it should be fine.


----------



## Kindbud (May 23, 2006)

ok i dug around it so im sure the roots are fine


----------



## Kindbuds Bro (May 26, 2006)

Is that the one you gave me dude??? 
Its growing great now!!!


----------

